# Smart Shrimp ( Must see )



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

The other day while I was doing something on my HOB I found 3 shrimp in it, No idea how they got there and the intake is covered by a fine sponge.

Today I found out how they do it. My heater is under the filter outlet and so is part of the power cord, It seems the shrimp use the power cord as a highway in and out of the filter. No I'm serious got photos to prove it.

You can just see the power cord here.









One of the culprits.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

OMG, thats crazy !


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey lot do good eats' in that filter, i don't blame them! Just hope they don't' go near the impeller and turn into shrimp pate.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Hey lot do good eats' in that filter, i don't blame them! Just hope they don't' go near the impeller and turn into shrimp pate.


Too funny!!!!!

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

woah. btw are shrimp more fragile than fish because i am looking into one


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

betta fish lover2323 said:


> woah. btw are shrimp more fragile than fish because i am looking into one


Yes they are very sensitive to changes in water. They must have a cycled tank with no ammonia or nitrite, and only low nitrates. When doing water changes its best to do small water changes instead of large ones. Make sure new water is same temp and pH, add new water in slowly/gradually and you MUST dechlorinate it.


----------

